

Did Scientists Just Solve the Bee Collapse Mystery? - scribu
http://www.motherjones.com/tom-philpott/2014/05/smoking-gun-bee-collapse

======
dang
Previously discussed at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7723456](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7723456),
but this article does add some context.

------
advisedwang
As far as I can see the only reason colony collapse is seen as a mystery is
because companies selling pesticides issue press releases saying so that get
spit out verbatim by journalists.

------
seandougall
> a grain of table salt weighs 64,800 micrograms

Um... citation needed. Setting aside the issue of measuring weight in units of
mass, where are these people getting their mega-salt?

(ETA: Source appears to be Yahoo! Answers, as far as I can tell. Clearly
reputable.)

~~~
maxerickson
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grain_(unit)](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grain_\(unit\))

So the interesting question is whether the confusion was introduced by
deception or not.

------
mantrax5
We're solving the bee collapse mystery on average about 2.31265 times a day
now. I'm starting to fear that we're solving it so well, we're gonna produce
the opposite effect - bee explosion.

And now just think about this for a second - a bee explosion. Is this _really_
a better problem to have, seriously?

My scientific opinion is that some problems are just not meant to be solved.
Instead, we should look into quadcopter beebots.

------
slacker22
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Betteridge's_law_of_headlines](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Betteridge's_law_of_headlines)

